# Name Calling and Bashing



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

I recently joined this forum and cannot believe the attitude of a lot of the posters/members. There seems to a '*******' almost hostile attitude in the post and replies. I have been a follower of a different forum from Orange Beach/Gulf Shores, Alabama. Also recently went there to fish and I must say the attitude in person and on the forum is totally different than here.

Those guys seem to always be willing to accommodate fisherman regardless of age or skill level. I have seen where they are willing to offer their grill, driveway for parking to total strangers, why? Because they support the sport and other people enjoying the sport and are concerned about leaving a good lasting impression about their area.

Try showing a little respect and kindness to your fellow man especially your fellow fisherman. And take a kid fishing.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont see the trend you refer to. Example?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

1BadF350 said:


> I dont see the trend you refer to. Example?


Probably me


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Gditm said:


> Probably me


I looked at the majority of your posts and I did not see any replies with a lack of respect or kindness. Most of the guys here have been posting for years and years. They may cut each other down from time to time or make smart ass remarks to each other occasionally but most of the time it is all in fun. 

I have gained a wealth of information from this forum. I met and fished with a ton of super guys. Some of these guys are now close personal friends. 
I haven't seen shooter post lately. He is about the only one you need to look out for. Or maybe wdbrand. Both can be a little touchy. lol

Darin


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OP is probably Daves troll account....


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gditm said:


> Probably me


I thought you were fishing the 3rd annual Va Beach dickbass tournament today?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Now that's just funny. I don't care who you are. Lol


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you referring to Muah ??

I've been known to do that... To ONE particular person on lots of occasions...
A couple others I'd like to, however they are no ways as frequent as the one I speak of.
It's not really a secret..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Are you referring to Muah ??
> 
> I've been known to do that... To ONE particular person on lots of occasions...
> A couple others I'd like to, however they are no ways as frequent as the one I speak of.
> It's not really a secret..



Like I said before, Tuna . . . You keep displaying your ignorance, which is no "secret".

My goal is always to try to help people, whether you like it or not !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler said:


> I recently joined this forum and cannot believe the attitude of a lot of the posters/members. There seems to a '*******' almost hostile attitude in the post and replies. I have been a follower of a different forum from Orange Beach/Gulf Shores, Alabama. Also recently went there to fish and I must say the attitude in person and on the forum is totally different than here.
> 
> Those guys seem to always be willing to accommodate fisherman regardless of age or skill level. I have seen where they are willing to offer their grill, driveway for parking to total strangers, why? Because they support the sport and other people enjoying the sport and are concerned about leaving a good lasting impression about their area.
> 
> Try showing a little respect and kindness to your fellow man especially your fellow fisherman. And take a kid fishing.


Witler,

Welcome to the Forum . . . I always try to help people out,

The "mouth-breathing, trailer trash" posts of some people on the forum speak for themselves !

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

See who the shoe fit...

Ha Ha Ha... 

It appears only you are the First one to Name Call and Bash on this thread... 

Uhhh, So Dave, how's the fishin...?


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

1BadF350 said:


> I thought you were fishing the 3rd annual Va Beach dickbass tournament today?


It got pushed back until Saturday. Im going to launch my kayak from sandbridge and try there. But seriously, how come i say stuff about the elusive dickbass and get called a dumbass and banned for a month. But you say it and its funny? Maybe because I don't have a ford?


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

1BadF350 said:


> I thought you were fishing the 3rd annual Va Beach dickbass tournament today?


If you want to come with for the dickbass tournament you can. Nobody else will go. All had unexpected plans for Saturday


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have. Ford.........uhhhh can I come... I have rain gear too..... Looks like we're gonna need some


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> I have. Ford.........uhhhh can I come... I have rain gear too..... Looks like we're gonna need some


Hopefully the rain will go around us


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

say something negative about commercial fishing.


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

surffshr said:


> say something negative about commercial fishing.


Lets start a big fight about it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> say something negative about commercial fishing.


 Rec and com fishing should be in the same molding pot.. No?? Once you get rid of com fishing you have folks wanting no fish zones,and regs that have NO SCIENCE BASED evidence.. But I digress... 

To the originator of this.. I would say there are PLENTY here that will help you if you need,and have PLENTY of contributions to help your fishing needs.. ALTHOUGH,as has been shown in this thread there are also PLENTY that want to one up each other as well,ya kinda gotta weed through those.. BUT,plenty of folks here that will jump up and help if need be..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> To the originator of this.. I would say there are PLENTY here that will help you if you need,and have PLENTY of contributions to help your fishing needs . . .


You can COUNT on that, from me, Witler !

Tight Lines !


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Rec and com fishing should be in the same molding pot.. No?? Once you get rid of com fishing you have folks wanting no fish zones,and regs that have NO SCIENCE BASED evidence.. But I digress...
> 
> To the originator of this.. I would say there are PLENTY here that will help you if you need,and have PLENTY of contributions to help your fishing needs.. ALTHOUGH,as has been shown in this thread there are also PLENTY that want to one up each other as well,ya kinda gotta weed through those.. BUT,plenty of folks here that will jump up and help if need be..


Getting rid of commercial fishing would be a truly dumb and thoughtless thing to do.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Finger_Mullet said:


> They may cut each other down from time to time or make smart ass remarks to each other occasionally but most of the time it is all in fun.


There are also times when it is not "in fun" . . . I never cut anyone down for "fun". If you ever see me making a negative post towards anyone on here, rest assured it's in retaliation and not "in fun".

Anyway, Witler, welcome to the Forum !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys are going to bash each other. Either in fun or because their ego makes them try to prove their right over another. If you get your feelings hurt that easy. Take up basket weaving or something. Good grief !!!!!!!!!


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

surffshr said:


> say something negative about commercial fishing.


Something negative about commercial fishing.

There, I said it.


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Papa-T said:


> Guys are going to bash each other. Either in fun or because their ego makes them try to prove their right over another. If you get your feelings hurt that easy. Take up basket weaving or something. Good grief !!!!!!!!!


You wouldn't believe how bad saying one word hurts people. Like this. DICKBASS


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Gditm said:


> You wouldn't believe how bad saying one word hurts people. Like this. DICKBASS


There are a few threads on here that just straight up contain a lot of misinformation about what the problem has been with some members' behavior.

GDITM, you were banned because you started a thread on a state board and in that thread your original post told two of our members to "suck a dick." That thread had nothing to do with fishing, and there was no "dickbass" in the post either. I deleted the thread and banned you for it. That's what happened.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> There are a few threads on here that just straight up contain a lot of misinformation about what the problem has been with some members' behavior.


Letting all the harassment and personal attacks continue on this Forum unabated and/or "selectively enforcing" the rules, depending on who is involved, is a real "feather in your cap", too, Bubba.

Tight Lines !


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well thats kinda the pot calling the kettle black. Best I can see you are right therre in the middle of it. Believe me I know a "Pot Stiring" when I see it.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Letting all the harassment and personal attacks continue on this Forum unabated and/or "selectively enforcing" the rules, depending on who is involved, is a real "feather in your cap", too, Bubba.
> 
> Tight Lines !


I'll tell you this, Dave: You're a real piece of work. I was really concerned about the approval rating you gave me. So were the other mods, I'm sure.

If I ban one of you, I'll have to ban both of you, because everything escalates with you two. Here recently, you've been dropping the "switch hands" rhetoric, which is clearly a masturbatory reference. 

You two don't like each other. 

I get it. 

WE ALL GET IT. 

Both of you need to take your silly jibes elsewhere and stop cluttering up threads with the nonsense. If you know each other, deal with it face-to-face, or take it to PM. Again, that applies to both of you.

Oh, and FYI, in case you don't remember sending the following to the mods, I will remind you what you sent us a while back (pasted): 

". . . . DO SOMETHING about him or I'll "BLOW HIM UP" on the Forum . . . If it's OK for HIM, it should be FAIR GAME for ME to do the SAME to him ! ! ! I'll give you until MONDAY . . . ."

Geez, this board does not operate on your schedule, Dave. I do not have your adversary on "alert" every time he makes a post to see if he's taken a swipe at you. Don't flatter yourself: I don't have you on "alert" either. I've wiped both your posts off threads. I've deleted pissin match threads. Both of you have been around long enough to know what you're doing. I hate to ban a user unless something really crosses the line.

So should I ban you for the masturbatory references if I ban your adversary?


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

BubbaHoTep said:


> There are a few threads on here that just straight up contain a lot of misinformation about what the problem has been with some members' behavior.
> 
> GDITM, you were banned because you started a thread on a state board and in that thread your original post told two of our members to "suck a dick." That thread had nothing to do with fishing, and there was no "dickbass" in the post either. I deleted the thread and banned you for it. That's what happened.


I only said that because of the way people bully other people because they think their poop smells like potpourri and feel the need to say something to make them feel big and bad. Im not arguing, just defending myself. People private messaged me about it and they thought it was the coolest thing ever. A dickbass. But the bullies on here have them afraid to say stuff in public so they send it private.

What if i had said jerk a dick instead? The other guy didnt get banned for that. Im being serious. Dont get butt hurt


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Gditm said:


> . . . . What if i had said jerk a dick instead? The other guy didnt get banned for that. Im being serious. Dont get butt hurt


I won't get butt hurt, trust me.

I didn't see that comment.

Which thread?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I'll tell you this, Dave: You're a real piece of work. I was really concerned about the approval rating you gave me. So were the other mods, I'm sure.
> 
> If I ban one of you, I'll have to ban both of you, because everything escalates with you two. Here recently, you've been dropping the "switch hands" rhetoric, which is clearly a masturbatory reference.
> 
> ...


Bubba,

I'm not asking you to ban anyone, even DaBig2Na. He's very knowledgable, but he has a problem with me, for reasons unknown, other than his not liking me posting up links, photo's, and trying to help people out on the Forum.

He is also angry over the issue that I don't get to go fishing as often as I would like to, or as often as he does . . . I have no idea what's up with that !

He and I don't know each other, personally, and we have never even met that I'm aware of.

I don't like to start trouble, but I do respond when I'm attacked. 

The only thing I ask is that DaBig2Na, and others who act similarly, tone it down. If we don't like each other, that's just a part of life we have to deal with and get over. As I see it, actions speak louder than feelings on internet forums.

I don't follow them around all over the Forum and post derrogatory comments on their threads or posts, but the same can't be said for them.

As long as the negative bullshit and personal attacks stop, I'll never comment about any of them, negatively . . . I think that is fair & equitable and for all parties concerned to act in a similar manner !

I've been on this forum for 8 years, next month, and I have learned a lot from my interactions here. My philosophy is to share information and to try to help others, especially newbies or people who are unfamiliar with an area.

I intend to abide by my commitment and I believe that the others have a similar responsibility but, of course, I can't speak for them !


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Should we add something about piers and surf in the middle of all this?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So how's the weather on Hatteras?


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Papa-T said:


> So how's the weather on Hatteras?[/QUOT
> 
> Windy. I saw 3 trucks stuck today. They were all fords so go figure


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

https://youtu.be/zs7cfr9hMvg


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> So how's the weather on Hatteras?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KHAsqWFuPs
I saw Jam's post lasted about 4 hrs this AM.


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

ill be down in a week and half with a cooler full of beer. anyone want to get up get the lines wet and drink beer and shoot the shit. let me know!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Virginia_2_Maine said:


> ill be down in a week and half with a cooler full of beer. anyone want to get up get the lines wet and drink beer and shoot the shit. let me know!


I prefer Michelob, or Michelob Light.. Ultra Yuck :beer:
350 will drink just about anything that resembles beer! After the first one he could care less... He'll even drink Milwaukee's Beast, I meant BEST.

Just for your FYI

You know I'm easy to find...

Who on earth (this board) can we talk about ???
Uhhh, I meant " Name Call, and BASH"


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

well ive never met ya 2na so how do i know what im looking for. and nooooo Beast...to much BEAST ICE in college yeaars.

its miller lite through and through. shoot 350 cmon and drink with me!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Virginia_2_Maine said:


> well ive never met ya 2na so how do i know what im looking for. and nooooo Beast...to much BEAST ICE in college yeaars.
> 
> its miller lite through and through. shoot 350 cmon and drink with me!


Have you ever seen the Patterson/Gimlin film? If not i suggest you watch it. Then you will recognize when 2na comes around.
Miller Lite is fine with me. Just bring ALOT. When you think you have enough, throw on another case.


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

bigfoot??


----------

